# Samsung launches world's first curved screen smartphone



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

_Samsung Electronics launched the world's first smartphone with a curved display, a variant of the Galaxy Note which moves the Asian giant a step closer to achieving wearable devices with flexible - even unbreakable - screens._

*Source:* Samsung launches world's first curved screen smartphone - The Times of India


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 9, 2013)

When I was this first on Facebook/TOI , my reaction was "Why will someone buy a curved display" ? 
I mean isn't it gonna look absurd ?


----------



## quagmire (Oct 9, 2013)

^It would look great on a watch..

Nice way to pass the 'viewing angle test' Samsung


----------



## tushar.gandhe (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> _Samsung Electronics launched the world's first smartphone with a curved display, a variant of the Galaxy Note which moves the Asian giant a step closer to achieving wearable devices with flexible - even unbreakable - screens._
> 
> *Source:* Samsung launches world's first curved screen smartphone - The Times of India



When I first though of a curved display...I thought  of the display being curved/wraped around the edges...like a seamless display with touch replacing the right now popular hardware rocker and lock buttons! Not a convex or concave display...I mean does that make sense?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

waiting for a review. if note 3 is rs 50000, what about this ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

So its curved permanently or I can straighten it up ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So its curved permanently or I can straighten it up ??


that will be next in line in future


----------



## tushar.gandhe (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> that will be next in line in future



I really dont get the concept though!!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

Well then its a waste.


----------



## Rohan_B (Oct 9, 2013)

The phone in your back pocket and you sit down! Priceless


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

^^ is there a limit to the extent one can bend it, i mean is it a new way of flaunting, i mean meeting in a park with friends and then everyone just starts taking their mobile phones and bending-bending...and then someone's just breaks apart and others woo...

WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH SAMSUNG MAN!! a curved phone? next is what? a phone that can be tied as knot?


----------



## cacklebolt (Oct 11, 2013)

This phone is absolutely ridiculous. And priced at an insane $1099.


----------



## cacklebolt (Oct 11, 2013)

And has the most stupid name ever. The Samsung Galaxy Round. Whatever happened to creativity?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2013)

Acoustical advantage - sides block external noise and your voice is loud and clear while speaking

All photos are panoramas by default. 

Crazy driver smashed your rear view mirror? Just fix this phone in as an emergency replacement


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy  "son-of-a-b**" i'm now so pissed with this samsung piece of junk high-priced phones that the moment i will see this new curved-crap around me in the hand of any person, i will ninja-loot it and put it to some real bending-stress test right then, i swear to god! ....will see how that works out for a thousand dollar phone


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 11, 2013)

The device resembles the Galaxy S3 and S4, but it has slight dip in the middle that causes the phone to curve along a vertical axis. The phone's body itself is rigid, so it doesn't actually flex or bend -- but rather has a stationary curve that is said to fit the contours of a person's face.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> The device resembles the Galaxy S3 and S4, but it has slight dip in the middle that causes the phone to curve along a vertical axis. The phone's body itself is rigid, so it doesn't actually flex or bend -- but rather has a stationary curve that is said to fit the contours of a *person's face*.



or ass...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2013)

Samsung wants to try this concept from Curved LED Displays to smartphones


----------



## warfreak (Oct 14, 2013)

Have you seen those warriors from Hammerfell? They've got curved phones. Curved. Phones.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

^^ lol


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 14, 2013)

Even if I accidentally get this phone from somehow ( someone gifting it to me ) , I won't keep it in my pockets.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 15, 2013)

Now, bend it like LG


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 15, 2013)

why are these stupid companies spending money doing r&d on crap things like this. instead they would have worked on things like increasing the battery life, making the UI smoother, etc.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 15, 2013)

Lame ass name...

Samsung Galaxy Round unboxed, not shown much love
[IMGG]*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/10/galaxy-round-unboxing/gsmarena_001.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 15, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> why are these stupid companies spending money doing r&d on crap things like this. instead they would have worked on things like increasing the battery life, making the UI smoother, etc.


Download a battery app to increase your battery life. 
They are next gona make phones which you can twist turn and bend. Which means it would be almost unbreakable.


----------

